

Music Piracy Down As Streaming Services Take Over - tewks
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/29/music-piracy-down-as-streaming-services-take-over/

======
mlewis
So, it wasn't necessarily that people would no longer pay for music and that
the record industry was dead, it was the reluctance of the industry to adapt
to technological advancement as well as social behavior trends. Spotify, and
to a lesser degree, Pandora, identified this trend and bridged the gap between
piracy and the record labels. I wonder what Lars Ulrich from Metallica
thinks...

------
joenathan
I stopped pirating in exchange for a Zune pass. They have the vast majority of
what I've looked, for the missing stuff I'll just eBay the album and then
pirate a digital copy.

------
chrischen
Most Spotify users are free users, and would probably instantly switch back to
pirating/YouTube if their free plan ever disappears or becomes too limiting.

------
rick888
I stopped pirating 5 years ago because of all of the streaming services out
there (grooveshark, last.fm, pandora), and somethimes youtube.

